# Standard AGB für Webverzeichnis



## Pullmann (27. Februar 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich mache grad ein Webverzeichnis in dem sich halt Leute anmelden können 
und ihre Inhalte der Öffentlichkeit darstellen.

Es ist Quasi wie ein Telefonbuch nur halt für Nachsuchen ...(Jägerzeug)

Jetzt die Frage was alles in den AGB drinstehen muss oder ob so eine Nutzungsregel wie
auf dieser Seite hier reicht, da ja auch Adresse Telefonnr etc gelistet werden.

Cu Pullermann


----------

